

Python or Google Go? - Garbage

Hello.
I'm thinking of learning a scripting (kind of) programming language. I already know C, C++, Java, PHP, C#, etc. I learnt Ruby as well for some time.<p>Now I have 2 choices, Python or Google Go. What you think, for which language I should go?<p>BTW, I'm working in IT industry as Developer since 2 years.
======
drKarl
What do you mean by "etc" when you list the languages you know?

Python is more widespread than Go. I don't think that Go is proven enough for
a production environment, and you'll find many more resources for Python.

Go seems to have potential, though...

I think that right now the best bet would be to learn Python, and later, when
Go is more widely used, learn Go.

If you have the time, why don't just learn both?

------
jwdunne
I'd say it'd be wise to learn Python instead of going with a language with
syntax that you're already extremely familiar with.

------
fragmede
Could you clarify "IT industry as Developer" for us? How much 'small'
development do you do, vs maintenance programming?

Depending on what you're looking for and why you're looking for it, Perl could
actually be a better choice. (I am personally in the Python camp, but right
tool - right job.)

------
Garbage
But wouldn't knowledge of Google Go be beneficial for me when there are less
developers for Go than Python?

~~~
hga
If it's not production quality (and I don't gather it is yet), and it's at
alpha state at best (code you write _will_ break, and critical features are
still in the planning/development state, like exceptions as I recall), you'd
be better picking a production quality language that's more obscure than
Python.

I'd recommend Clojure ^_^, at least if you're interested in a good concurrency
story, which is one of the major things Go is about. Studying a functional
language will do you good; it'll be a bit harder than you're used to at the
beginning because you have to learn new ways of doing things, but perhaps
easier in the long run and it will teach you vital stuff.

Plus you've perhaps now had enough experience with imperative side effecting
languages to really appreciate what functional programming can do for you.

If you're alergic to Lisps, you might try Haskell or ML/OCaml/F#.

~~~
Garbage
Forgot to mention, I have working knowledge of Haskell and LISP. Not worked on
any "project" as such, but coded a few things in both. Should I go ahead with
functional programming then?

